
Peter Theremin’s haunting music, on his great-grandfather’s invention - glitcher
http://cdm.link/2018/09/peter-theremin-music/
======
yesenadam
Just yesterday I watched Maciej Ceglowski's 2014 talk on Lev Termen's life and
inventions, the internet, design, theremin-playing cats etc. Fascinating.

Video: [https://vimeo.com/92522645](https://vimeo.com/92522645)

Webpage version:
[http://idlewords.com/talks/our_comrade_the_electron.htm](http://idlewords.com/talks/our_comrade_the_electron.htm)

